# Standfuß



## thorwald34

Buenas tardes,

¿alguien me podría ayudar a traducir la siguiente frase por favor? No entiendo "Standfuss"

Ich benötige für meinen BALAY- Geschirrspühler 4 neue Standfüße zum schrauben ( Unten Drunter )

Gracias y saludos,

Pepe


----------



## Bahiano

thorwald34 said:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿alguien me podría ayudar a traducir la siguiente frase por favor? No entiendo "Standfuss"
> 
> Ich benötige für meinen BALAY- Geschirr*spüler* 4 neue Standfüße zum *S*chrauben (*u*nten *d*runter )
> 
> Gracias y saludos,
> 
> Pepe


(Stand-)Fuß zum Schrauben = pata para/de (?) atornillar
_Para mi máquina de lavar platos del tipo BALAY es necesito de 4 nuevas patas para/de atornillar._
Más o menos así...


----------



## Nariak

... quizás "patas de lavavajillas _para atornillar_"?


----------



## thorwald34

Muchas gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

Necesito para mi lavavajillas Balay 4 tornillos nuevos para los pies/patas.


----------



## swift

Hola:

¿Patas atornillables?


----------



## jordi picarol

Lo de las patas parece suficientemente aclarado(aunque nunca se sabe),pero quiero indicar a Bahiano que su frase no es del todo correcta.
_Para mi máquina de lavar platos del tipo BALAY es necesito de 4 nuevas patas para/de atornillar_
_No se dice: es necesito de,sino ...del tipo BALAY necesito 4..._
_Saludos_
_Jordi_


----------

